# Panda Corys breeding?



## Tonya&Mike (May 14, 2013)

*Matae Corys breeding?*

We have about 5 matae corys, 3 zebra dainos, 3 red eye tetras and 5 zebra snails in a 10 gal tank. We found white little dots all over rocks, our drift wood and some plants. Did our matae lay eggs? They wont come off the rocks or anything yet. If they are, what do we do about it? We would love to have them hatch. We have a 5.5 gal tank tomhatch them in maybe but it is not cycled and we would need to get another air pump and bubbles and filter going and the heater we haven i dont like, its manufacturer setbfor 78 degrees and i like them a little warmer. Or do we put a breeder in the 10 gal tank? How many would survive? We want to do this right but we dont know what to do if we have too many. In about 2 weeks we will be discontinuing the 10'gal and putting together a 30 gal my brother is giving me. What do we do!?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Most likely they are nerite snail eggs. They won't hatch. They just make a mess and are difficult to remove. I don't bother trying to remove them any more but I only have one nerite in my tanks.


----------



## Tonya&Mike (May 14, 2013)

Thank you, now that you mention it the snails were all over each other the last few weeks like just on top of each other it looked like they were eating algae off each other but i thought it could have been breeding too


----------

